# Neighbors Pitbull attacked...



## SarahFair (Nov 2, 2010)

I let my dogs out to the bathroom. Usually they run to the neighboring side of the fence and bark at the pitbulls that are in a pen 3ft from our fence.

Well today for some reason my neighbors tied their male pitbull RIGHT next to my fence. I let my dog out but this time instead of barking I hear this god awful howling and I look out the door and the pitbull has my dog by the nose yanking. Finally my dog gets free and the neighbor comes running over and pulls his dog away. 
My dog runs inside and his nose is pooring blood.



Should I call the pound or what? 
I mean will they do anything since my dog stuck his nose through the fence (its the 2x4" welded wire so his nose is all that would fit)? 

I dont want to stir up a lot of trouble if nothing can be done


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd stir up a lot of trouble. That dog was on your property and probably for a reason. He didn't tie himself up next to your fence.


----------



## wilber85 (Nov 2, 2010)

If the dog was in his own yard I dont think much can be done...

Sorry about your dog though.


----------



## SarahFair (Nov 2, 2010)

I just fear on starting up some kind of war..
For example: Oh your rooster crowed at 5am, Im calling the pound. While roosters are legal where I live I just dont want the trouble..


But then again if his nose becomes infected I want some kind of document stating they are liable for vet bills..


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 2, 2010)

They would not be liable for the vet bill, your dog stuck his nose through the fence and started it, Thats what little dogs do. No jury would find the neighbor liable when his dog was in the fence and most bulldogs cant get there snout through a hole in the fence anyway.  You will spend more tryin to win than the vet bill will be.

That would prob start trouble with the neighbor for sure.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 2, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> They would not be liable for the vet bill, your dog stuck his nose through the fence and started it, Thats what little dogs do. No jury would find the neighbor liable when his dog was in the fence and most bulldogs cant get there snout through a hole in the fence anyway.  You will spend more tryin to win than the vet bill will be.
> 
> That would prob start trouble with the neighbor for sure.



Sorry, but I have to agree. The dog was tied up on his side of the fence. Hope your pup pulls through just the same.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 2, 2010)

wilber85 said:


> If the dog was in his own yard I dont think much can be done...
> 
> Sorry about your dog though.





Gaducker said:


> They would not be liable for the vet bill, your dog stuck his nose through the fence and started it, Thats what little dogs do. No jury would find the neighbor liable when his dog was in the fence and most bulldogs cant get there snout through a hole in the fence anyway.  You will spend more tryin to win than the vet bill will be.
> 
> That would prob start trouble with the neighbor for sure.



Gotta agree.


----------



## SarahFair (Nov 2, 2010)

Well actually my dogs nose was on my property. Like I said... We put it 3 foot away to avoid problems like this. The neighbors dog was tied up in such a way it could have come onto my property by 5 or more feet.
Neighbors dog was not in any fence at all (for some reason they were tied outside the pen)


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know if those details are enough. Their dog was tied up, your dog went after it from the sound of it.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 2, 2010)

Sara, technically you might have a case, but in the long run it will probably be better to let this one go.  I would ask the neighbor to tie his dogs so that they can not come onto your property because if they do bad things seem to happen.


----------



## buckhunter3987 (Nov 2, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> Well actually my dogs nose was on my property. Like I said... We put it 3 foot away to avoid problems like this. The neighbors dog was tied up in such a way it could have come onto my property by 5 or more feet.
> Neighbors dog was not in any fence at all (for some reason they were tied outside the pen)



Not sure whether you have a case in the current situation or not but maybe you should plant some shrubs or something dense along the outside of that fence to ONE: ensure there is never any debate about the property line; and TWO: give a greater buffer between the dogs in the future. It might also prevent your dogs from barking at the neighbors dogs and solve both problems.


----------



## sweatequity (Nov 2, 2010)

*Im not a big fan of pitbulls in any*

shape or fashion and I am glad my neighbors dont have any. Sounds like your dog messed with the wrong dog. The pitbull just fail back on instinct. Hope your dog heals soon.


----------



## SarahFair (Nov 3, 2010)

I think it was just a stupid stupid move on the pits owner on tieing it right there. When they came running up they acted very startled. 

I understand what it is like to have a dog aggressive dog (My other dog is dog aggressive. The one that was bit is actually very friendly towards other dogs) and sometimes you just have to learn by error.


What set me off even MORE with these neighbors last night was one of the dogs that live over there and was at the fence (running free) at the time of the attack came into my house. My SO went to take out the trash and as soon as he opened the door the little thing came running inside. 
These people NEED to take better precaution with their dogs! Later on we saw them with a light bent over working on their dog pen so maybe we wont have something like this happen again!


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 3, 2010)

Sarah, this is a really sad thing that happened to your little dog, but you said earlier your little one would go to the fence and bark at the big dogs in their pen. 

In dog speak, I expect those other dogs were agitated by the activity of your dog too. In other words an accident waiting to happen!

I am sympathetic to the plight of what can (and too often does) happen to a little dog. I have a chihuahua at home whose favorite activity is to loudly proclaim her territory (from inside her play pen outdoors) to the GSPs and the Brittanys as they run by when out to play or work. Thank goodness I don't have another more aggressive breed of dogs, because the little Booger probably would not last long. 

I hope you take her to the vet to get her nose checked out. Infection can and often does set in quickly from dog bites. 

I also hope you set up some way in YOUR yard that she cannot get to the fence to antagonize dogs that can and might kill her. After all, no human or dog likes being "cussed out" all the time 

Julia



SarahFair said:


> I think it was just a stupid stupid move on the pits owner on tieing it right there. When they came running up they acted very startled.
> 
> I understand what it is like to have a dog aggressive dog (My other dog is dog aggressive. The one that was bit is actually very friendly towards other dogs) and sometimes you just have to learn by error.
> 
> ...


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Nov 3, 2010)

My neighbor has a couple of yapper dogs that yap at my lab until they get out of their pen, then they shut up, cower down and P themselves.
My lab just ignores them, I don't, if they yap too much I give them a treat from the big green snake.
Normally when I tell them to pipe down they get quiet, thus no ned for the big green snake.


----------



## Hoyt man (Nov 3, 2010)

your dog was in a fence and the pit was on your property. I would totally talk to PO or pound about this. if his pit can get through the pen he is normally in whats gonna happen when he gets into your fence some how? its gonna he a whole lot more than your dogs nose getting chewed on. dog tied up or not he was on your property! sounds to me like the neighbor was sick of your dog yappin so he put his close enough the scare the poo out of your little yap yap dog.


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 3, 2010)

How was the big dog on her property when he was on his side of the fence?  It was the little dog that stuck its nose thru the fence. 2 x 4 wire was a good idea, but there needs to be more precaution for the little one. Little dogs are just pitbulls in smaller packages...lol. We have a chihuahau so I am familiar with little dogs and big attitudes 



lagrangedave said:


> I'd stir up a lot of trouble. That dog was on your property and probably for a reason. He didn't tie himself up next to your fence.


----------



## hoochfisher (Nov 3, 2010)

i'd say it was just an unfortunate accident.  you said they were later working on the kennel. maybe they dog busted through the kennel? the soft fence ties sometimes get weak from weathering and the dogs jumping or leaning of the kennel walls. ive had it happen to me a few times. maybe where they tied it up was simply the best  place to tie it untill the kennel was repaired? you said they looked suprised when they ran out. maybe they didnt think anything would happen? at least they did run out and try to stop it when alot wouldnt.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 3, 2010)

I would report it, but not press the issue. At least this way there is a record of an incident with this dog if he bites someone or something else unprovoked next time ...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 3, 2010)

Put up another fence a foot or 2 away from the existing fence.


----------



## Hoyt man (Nov 3, 2010)

JuliaH said:


> How was the big dog on her property when he was on his side of the fence?  It was the little dog that stuck its nose thru the fence. 2 x 4 wire was a good idea, but there needs to be more precaution for the little one. Little dogs are just pitbulls in smaller packages...lol. We have a chihuahau so I am familiar with little dogs and big attitudes



her fence is 3ft inside her property line.fenced or not its still her property


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 3, 2010)

W O W ! ! !op2:op2:op2:


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 3, 2010)

sarahfair said:


> i just fear on starting up some kind of war..
> For example: Oh your rooster crowed at 5am, im calling the pound. While roosters are legal where i live i just dont want the trouble..
> 
> 
> But then again if his nose becomes infected i want some kind of document stating they are liable for vet bills..



buy bigger dog, show em whatsup... Ask michael vick for advice


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 3, 2010)

... Ask michael vick for advice[/QUOTE].   LOL


----------



## SarahFair (Nov 3, 2010)

Jranger said:


> I would report it, but not press the issue. At least this way there is a record of an incident with this dog if he bites someone or something else unprovoked next time ...



First I would like to say MY dog is a 85 lb German Shepherd, not a small yippy dog. The only time they are outside in the backyard without me is to potty, even then I am standing in the door way. 
As soon as my dogs are out the door the 2 pits are at their side of the pen barking so its not like my dogs are the only ones causing the problems. 



Ive thought about just filling out a report just to have on file. 
I dont think the neighbors put their pit next to my fence to "shut my yippy dog up" I think they just stuck it there out of pure stupidity. 
Sure there are MANY other places they could tie it up but the place they did was basically right outside the pen door.

It just ANGERS me my big beautiful boy is going to have this huge ugly scar on his nose for the rest of his life. 

For a couple weeks my SO and I have been talking about how we should stop our dogs from running to the fence and barking. Now my SO is so mad he doesnt care if they do or not.


----------



## Tim1980 (Nov 3, 2010)

I will say this....  Fence fighting is a big problem with many dogs.  They seem to enjoy getting all worked up and looking big and mean.  Most of the time if you let them out they don't fight.  It's kinda like a game for them.  I wouldn't try it with the pits.   My lab loves to fence fight with other dogs, but is great with any dog if you let him out of his kennel.  I would file a report, just to have it on file.  As for the scar, every cool dog needs a few here and there, it impresses the lady's.


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 3, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> I let my dogs out to the bathroom. Usually they run to the neighboring side of the fence and bark at the pitbulls that are in a pen 3ft from our fence.
> 
> Well today for some reason my neighbors tied their male pitbull RIGHT next to my fence. I let my dog out but this time instead of barking I hear this god awful howling and I look out the door and the pitbull has my dog by the nose yanking. Finally my dog gets free and the neighbor comes running over and pulls his dog away.
> My dog runs inside and his nose is pooring blood.
> ...



Well....I would have been fed up with it myself eventually....so I would have bit them on the snout just to shut'em up, so maybe next time it won't come to the fence to yap away and tease me.  Just be glad your dog still has his nose or mouth.......a real ticked off pit would have kept it.


----------



## game dog (Nov 3, 2010)

may be that the dog had to learn a lesson..... hate it had to be that way but......... I would not run to the law for everything a good neighbor would talk to the other neighbor and work it out. No matter who is at fault I believe you can work it out that way. Never have understood this modern day thing of letting the law deal with everything. That would tick me off if it were me.


----------



## SarahFair (Nov 4, 2010)

I just think it is disgusting that a few of you people think it is ok to leave a pit to get onto my property to "hush my dog"! 
Their dogs are out 24/7 barking everytime someone pulls into their drive (which is atleast 5x a day), everytime someone walks out the door, everytime I go to my car.

If yall think that leaving a pitbull to get on my property to teach my dog a lesson is ok than yall are sick indivduals. 

I dont understand what yall would be "fed up" with 
The dogs that are outside 24/7 barking at anything that moves or hearing a couple dogs a few times a day.


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 4, 2010)

It's a sad incident that your dog was injured.

However, if their property line is on one side of your fence, I'd consider putting up a privacy fence on that side.  Then there would be no dogs getting bitten through/around/over/near the fence, no dogs seeing each other and wanting to fence fight, etc.  

You could file a report with AC, but unless the dog was ON your property IN your fenced yard, AC won't press charges on the owner.  It would cost more money in court to try to prove that the neighbor had some wrongdoing and owed you compensation for your dog's injury than it would to just pay the Vet bills on your own.  

I just don't understand the concept of "maybe your dog had to learn a lesson" nor do I understand the concept of killing the dog.  I certainly don't want to turn this into one of "those" threads about pit bulls so I'll leave it at that.  

I can assure you, however, that if ANYONE got the bright idea of killing MY dog because they didn't like its breed, there'd be *insert expletive here* to pay.


----------



## bobman (Nov 4, 2010)

I doubt your dog will stick his nose thru there again, and any dog breed might of bit him, my shorthairs might of.

I would let it go, the dog doesnt care if he has a scar.

You mentioned one of your dogs is dog agressive ( many would be in this scenario by the way) if the situation was reversed and he bit the neighbors dog would you want to police at your door?

Do unto others as you would have them do unto you...


----------



## game dog (Nov 4, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> I just think it is disgusting that a few of you people think it is ok to leave a pit to get onto my property to "hush my dog"!
> Their dogs are out 24/7 barking everytime someone pulls into their drive (which is atleast 5x a day), everytime someone walks out the door, everytime I go to my car.
> 
> If yall think that leaving a pitbull to get on my property to teach my dog a lesson is ok than yall are sick indivduals.
> ...



Who's dog was it that poked their nose through the fence?
Theirs was tied up yours was not. I would try and talk it out with them. I don't care what breed it was that isn't the point. The point is your dog made the move in this. You are asking for more trouble than you bargained for by getting the law involved. You asked a ? I am answering.


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 4, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> If yall think that leaving a pitbull to get on my property to teach my dog a lesson is ok than yall are sick indivduals.


 
I thought it was your dog that stuck his nose thru the fence. Did the Pitt actually get thru the fence and onto your property?  Seems like the fight would have been much worse if that had happened. 

Those dogs, all of them, barking at one another and "fence fighting" was not a game to them. They were communicating in  ways we don't always understand. This accident was set up to happen long ago by the dogs. Even though the people did not understand the problem, the dogs did. It came to a head that day. Better for you and the owners of the other dogs to get your heads together to work out a problem in a civil manner than have something worse happen later...

Julia


----------



## Boondocks (Nov 4, 2010)

I will bet you two cans Alpo and a rawhide bone that dog learned his lesson.It will not be running back up to that fence barking.Now if the owners of the dogs can only get along everything will be fine.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Nov 4, 2010)

It does not matter what breed it is, what i would do is skip calling the pound and just go talk to your neighbor and let him know what you think about it and they would probaly never tie there dog up on that side of the yard again and then maybe you won't have any problems out of his dog again.


----------



## caseyb (Nov 4, 2010)

i would just talk to the neighbors about it, they may offer to pay any vet bills since it was there dog and it was on your property. I would find out why they had the dog tied so close to your fence in the first place. Sounds to me like they need to put up a fence!


----------



## ejs1980 (Nov 4, 2010)

Boondocks said:


> I will bet you two cans Alpo and a rawhide bone that dog learned his lesson.It will not be running back up to that fence barking.Now if the owners of the dogs can only get along everything will be fine.



I feel your pain, understand their dog was on your property, think you may have a case, but think you should probably let it go. As far as the dogs barking everytime someone pulls in their drive thats what dogs do.

Boondocks I'm not ready to say he's learned his lesson. My uncle had a bull mastiff. His neighbors had two boxers. They fence faught for a long time. For the most part the boxers would run the fence barking until the bull mastiff had enough. She would ram her nose into the holes in the field fence until she could get her head through. This probably happened a half dozen times at which time the bull mastiff barely had ears left. She didn't stand a chance with her head imobilized in the fence and the two boxers gnawing away. One day she got ahold of one of the boxers leg pulled it through the fence and killed it. This was the first time the neighbors cared and thought it was funny the many times before then the other dog was getting chewed up. 

Some dogs just don't give up. Breed really doesn't matter. You might ask the neighbor to keep the dog off of your property and remind them where the property line is.


----------



## Hoyt man (Nov 5, 2010)

game dog said:


> Who's dog was it that poked their nose through the fence?
> Theirs was tied up yours was not. I would try and talk it out with them. I don't care what breed it was that isn't the point. The point is your dog made the move in this. You are asking for more trouble than you bargained for by getting the law involved. You asked a ? I am answering.



it doesnt matter if his whole body was accross the fence,it doesnt matter whos dog was tied up!  she owns 3ft on the other side of her fence. I would talk to them and if they give you a hard time them let the law deal with them. I highly doubt the dog learned a lesson it probably intensified the whole situation.


----------



## bobman (Nov 5, 2010)

why would anyone think a dog is going to know where or even what a property line is... to the dog the fence is the line


----------



## Hoyt man (Nov 5, 2010)

seriously??Im not talking about the dog not knowing, Im talking about its owner. why should she have to pay for a vet bil when the dog was on her property??


----------



## rayjay (Nov 5, 2010)

Put up another section of fence on the property line. If you can afford it and/or do it yourself a privacy fence on that line would probably solve a lot of future aggravation.


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Nov 5, 2010)

Situations like this are why I wish I had a hundred acres, all fenced in, with a house right smack in the middle of it.  I'd love it if the closest neighbor was miles away.

Seriously though, I'm trying to see both sides here, but wondering if the neighbor realizes that Sarah's fence is NOT the property line.  Perhaps they just assumed it was and need to be made aware that it's not.

In this case, I think I would forgo getting the law involved, unless there is just no other alternative.  Filing some kind of report on them will just set things off.  It will make them hostile towards you and in the event anything else ever happens, you know the problems will only escalate from there.

For the sake of doing the right thing, I think I would extend my hand first and rationally try to talk to these folks face to face, esp if it appears that you both are going to be neighbors for a while.

If they are decent people, they will try and work this out.  If they are jerks about it, then of course I would certainly let them know, the next time something happened there would be consequences.  At least you can say you tried to do the right thing.

Regardless of who was at fault here, I think a compromise and trying to work things out would be in the best interest of both parties.

Also, I think the privacy fence idea was a good one and putting it right on the line and going halfers on it, would be even better.  It would cut down on a lot of the problems.

If it's financially out of the question or they are unwilling to work with you, planting hedges or some other kind of natural barrier might be the next best thing.


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 5, 2010)

Time to put down the Pits.
I don't care what you say about how they are treated, that's just Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. Otherwise Rots and Chows would have killed just as many people.
This breed should be bred out or ended period, point blank, end of story. Getting so tired of hearing about Pits in the news.


----------



## ejs1980 (Nov 6, 2010)

River Rambler said:


> Time to put down the Pits.
> I don't care what you say about how they are treated, that's just Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. Otherwise Rots and Chows would have killed just as many people.
> This breed should be bred out or ended period, point blank, end of story. Getting so tired of hearing about Pits in the news.



Wow RR I had a lab and golden retriever come into my yard and kill my dog when I was younger. I guess we should take them out too.


----------



## CFGD (Nov 6, 2010)

River Rambler said:


> Time to put down the Pits.
> I don't care what you say about how they are treated, that's just Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. Otherwise Rots and Chows would have killed just as many people.
> This breed should be bred out or ended period, point blank, end of story. Getting so tired of hearing about Pits in the news.




oh yes thats what we should do.....what an original thinker...

maybe your news source is the problem...or the fact that you believe everything they tell you..


meanwhile back in the real world...

this is exactly why you never trust a pen/fence

talk 2 the neighbor...the popo dont need to be called.


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 7, 2010)

Time for a privacy fence.


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 8, 2010)

ejs1980 said:


> Wow RR I had a lab and golden retriever come into my yard and kill my dog when I was younger. I guess we should take them out too.



Use some logic and reread what I wrote.
It's the human casualties that EXTREME number of attacks and deaths the pits are responisible for. If you need some FACTS to sway your bias, here you go.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2010-11-03/most-dangerous-dog-breeds/full/full/

German shepherds, pit bulls, and Rottweilers often get a bad rap. But are these dogs the most dangerous breeds, or are they merely penalized for having a larger population? While dog-attack statistics are notoriously unclear on elucidating why people are maimed or killed by dogs (cruel breeders, bite victims that don’t seek medical attention), the sheer number of attacks should show some commonality across breeds, so The Daily Beast set to clear the air a bit by finding out, on a per-dog-basis, which breeds are more prone to attacking humans.

To rank the most dangerous breeds, we used a report compiled by Merritt Clifton, the editor of Animal People, which lists all of the press accounts of dog attacks organized by breed type. The study tallies the total attacks by dogs kept as pets from 1982 to 2009 in the U.S. and Canada. While it’s certainly exhaustive, it is by no means a complete list. We considered only the statistics pertaining to pure-bred dogs or breed variations for our purposes (example: Shar-Peis were considered, but not Shar-Pei/Rottweiler mixes, but the Belgian Malinois and Belgian Sheepdogs were grouped together as both are variations of the same breed). For each breed, we then tabulated a numerical attack value by adding the total number of attack victims, the number of deaths and the number of maimings. Because the severity of attacks is relevant, incidents of maulings and deaths were weighted two and five times, respectively, as much as each attack victim.

For a final “score” for each breed, we referred to the American Kennel Club’s most recent precise data on dog registration statistics. The numerical attack score was divided by total registered population to calculate the total score for each breed—a metric of incidents per dog, in essence.

To be sure, civilization would be poorer without our canine friends. And these incidents represent a minute fraction of the total number of dogs out there, the vast majority of whom are loving pets. But not all dogs are bred to equal—and one breed, in terms of danger, stands out from the rest. The top 19 most vicious below, and for the full list, click here.

1, Pit Bull
Varieties included: Pit Bull, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, American StaffordshireTerrier 
Registered dogs (U.S.): 2,683 
Child victims: 661 
Adult victims: 519 
Maimings: 819 
Deaths: 159

2, Chow Chow
Registered dogs (U.S.): 1,592 
Child victims: 35 
Adult victims: 14 
Maimings: 34 
Deaths: 7

3, Rottweiler
Registered dogs (U.S.): 14,709 
Child victims: 257 
Adult victims: 115 
Maimings: 244 
Deaths: 67

4, Akita
Registered dogs (U.S.): 2,457 
Child victims: 34 
Adult victims: 14 
Maimings: 41 
Deaths: 1

5, Bull Mastiff
Registered dogs (U.S.): 3,760 
Child victims: 17 
Adult victims: 20 
Maimings: 26 
Deaths: 8

6, Greyhound
Registered dogs (U.S.): 136 
Child victims: 1 
Adult victims: 0 
Maimings: 1 
Deaths: 0

7, Briard
Registered dogs (U.S.): 284 
Child victims: 0 
Adult victims: 1 
Maimings: 0 
Deaths: 1

8, Malamute 
Registered dogs (U.S.): 2,124 
Child victims: 7 
Adult victims: 2 
Maimings: 3 
Deaths: 4

9, Husky/Siberian Huskies
Registered dogs (U.S.): 9,342 
Child victims: 32 
Adult victims: 4 
Maimings: 13 
Deaths: 17

10, Australian Cattle Dog
Varieties included: Australian Cattle Dog, Blue Heeler, Queensland Heeler 
Registered dogs (U.S.): 1,499 
Child victims: 3 
Adult victims: 4 
Maimings: 5 
Deaths: 0

11, Dalmatian
Registered dogs (U.S.): 820 
Child victims: 3 
Adult victims: 0 
Maimings: 3 
Deaths: 0

12, Mastiff
Registered dogs (U.S.): 6,913 
Child victims: 13 
Adult victims: 4 
Maimings: 12 
Deaths: 4

13, Old English Sheep Dog
Registered dogs (U.S.): 1,403 
Child victims: 1 
Adult victims: 1 
Maimings: 0 
Deaths: 2

14, Belgian Shepherd/Malinois
Registered dogs (U.S.): 1,416 
Child victims: 3 
Adult victims: 3 
Maimings: 3 
Deaths: 0

15, Great Dane
Registered dogs (U.S.): 9,438 
Child victims: 6 
Adult victims: 7 
Maimings: 11 
Deaths: 3

16, Border Collie
Registered dogs (U.S.): 2,181 
Child victims: 1 
Adult victims: 1 
Maimings: 2 
Deaths: 1

17, Doberman
Registered dogs (U.S.): 11,546 
Child victims: 8 
Adult victims: 6 
Maimings: 7 
Deaths: 6

18, German Shepherd
Registered dogs (U.S.): 43,575 
Child victims: 52 
Adult victims: 20 
Maimings: 50 
Deaths: 9

19, Shar-Pei
Registered dogs (U.S.): 3,261 
Child victims: 5 
Adult victims: 0 
Maimings: 5 
Deaths: 0


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 8, 2010)

ramfreak said:


> oh yes thats what we should do.....what an original thinker...
> 
> maybe your news source is the problem...or the fact that you believe everything they tell you..
> 
> ...



Back in the real world? My news source?
It's ignorant or naive Pit owners like yourself that should be held accountable to the highest degree until someone wakes up and realizes one child's life isn't worth it.
Here's your source and your real world....

http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2010-11-03/most-dangerous-dog-breeds/full/full/


----------



## game dog (Nov 8, 2010)

looks like some one forgot to take their meds . 
By the way my german shepherd is way more aggressive
than my apbt. Any animal should not be trusted period dosen't matter the breed they are not humans. I am glad we were helped by your self proclaimed expertise. Until you have had one you have no right to talk.


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 8, 2010)

Game dog, you can't argue with facts. 
Owning a pit has nothing to do with a right to talk....is that what you would say to the thousands, yes thousands, of people that have been killed or maimed by them despite the low numbers of ownership? The first hand experience of owning one supercedes the facts? Typical and all the more reason ownership of these animals should be managed at a minimum.


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 9, 2010)

Just because you read or find something on the internet doesn't make it facts.  Also.....sadly the pit breed typically attract the wrong kind of people who own them...thugs, gangstas, men with ego problems and paraniod women who want protection dog.  So we tend to see or hear more about it because just like the reality shows flooding our TV's.........filled with drama to get good ratings......pit related incidents attract the media.  Take away the pit breeds....people will fill the void with another "viscious" breed......rotties, dobermans, sheperds and etc....As many chihuahuas and dachsunds I have seen over the years....if they were any bigger they would be a very problematic "viscious" breed endangering the kids.


----------



## ejs1980 (Nov 17, 2010)

River Rambler said:


> Game dog, you can't argue with facts.
> Owning a pit has nothing to do with a right to talk....is that what you would say to the thousands, yes thousands, of people that have been killed or maimed by them despite the low numbers of ownership? The first hand experience of owning one supercedes the facts? Typical and all the more reason ownership of these animals should be managed at a minimum.



Your numbers are incorrect. There are more amstaffs registered than the number listed for apbt and amstaffs. I won't argue that they aren't dangerous but it's based on their ability not their vicious personality. Either way their are bigger problems you may be able to solve that may benefit humanity more than banning pits. 40,000 deaths annually from dui accidents, or heres an easy one over 50 GA hunters have died from treestand falls in the same time period. What do you think that number is nationwide. One death is too many regardless of the reason but there are really more dangerous things to focus on.


----------



## CFGD (Nov 17, 2010)

River Rambler said:


> Back in the real world? My news source?
> It's ignorant or naive Pit owners like yourself that should be held accountable to the highest degree until someone wakes up and realizes one child's life isn't worth it.
> Here's your source and your real world....
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2010-11-03/most-dangerous-dog-breeds/full/full/



ignorant and naive.wow. that hurts my feelings. if there were such a thing, i would have gotten my masters in APBT 101, many years ago. 

 "time to put down the pits".....Ignorant? Son you are the definition.

I make statements based on real life experiences, you post links from BLOGS.

You are not on my level.

on to the next one.


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh dear Lord...here we go again.  This post had nothing to do with anti-pit bull agendas.  It was a post made by someone whose dog had been attacked.

What if it was a St Bernard that attacked her dog?  Are we going to find bite statistics and crap on St Bernards?


----------



## CFGD (Nov 17, 2010)

who cares..im through trying to educate simpletons on here. it obviously does not work.


----------



## lee hanson (Nov 18, 2010)

the  problem here is the owners. they allowed the dog to bark at each other  and act as they would in the wild rather then confronting the problem so the dog settled their  like dogs do. it has nothing to with breeds . 

the same thing would happen if your kid and the kid next door had aproblem  and you failed to take control of the situation



I let my dogs out to the bathroom. Usually they run to the neighboring side of the fence and bark at the pitbulls that are in a pen 3ft from our fence.


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/03ga6kIOM7I?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/03ga6kIOM7I?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


sorry for your pup hope he is doing well

and thank you for admitting that your  dogs runs up to the pit bull every day barking.


have yall tryed working with the 2 dogs at the same time to corrected the problem ?


----------



## boothy (Nov 23, 2010)

Just let it go.  Dogs fight it happens.


----------

